# Folly beach fishing



## chesapeakehunter (Mar 18, 2012)

My friend and I are at Folly beach for spring break and we ant to do some fishing. We are on the south end of the island by the beach park. I have 2 heavy spinning rods (not surf rods though) and I have 1 rigged with a generic bottom rig with circle hooks, one is 2/0 and the other is 6/0. The other rod is set up with a flounder rig. I am planning on just going to the store and buying shrimp to use as bait as well as some fish (tilapia as it is cheap). 

I would like to know if anyone knows of any good spots for a couple young bucks looking for a good afternoon. Is the pier a good option? I looked at some satellite images and saw lots of channels way down at the inlet on the south side of the island, is that any good? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

The Folly Beach pier is a good time. I ve fished it during high tide by the second little shelter and have cleaned out. There will be whiting biting at high tide in that spot. If you are looking for some surf fishing you can drive down to Morris Island, thats at the end of Folly and throw around there. Be sure to be careful where you park, the cops are very tough about parking. All 4 wheels must be off of the pavement or you will get a ticket. If you want to play it safe, fish at the pier and you will probably get something, but no guarantees. The freshest shrimp you can buy will be your best bet. Try Crosbys as you come in to Folly, they usually have fresh shrimp, there are also plenty of seafood stores around that area. People might say otherwise. Like I said the Folly beach pier is always fun, but go to Morris Island area for something different. You come out of the woods and there is the beach. Thats the way it should be. I live by Myrtle Beach and there is so much development around the ocean, its so sad. I prefer Huntington or the state park here, its more natural, like Charleston or Georgetown counties. Good luck and be sure to let us know how you did.


----------



## chesapeakehunter (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks a lot. we'll go pick up some fresh shrimp and head to the south side today then maybe try the pier tonight


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

There isn't any "fresh" off the boat shrimp right now b/c the season is still closed. No matter where you get it it will be previously frozen.

It's a long hike down to the inlet where the county park used to be. Fishing was pretty good down there last time I tried it.


----------

